# Noob



## Oenomaus (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm new to forums but I'm quickly finding them to be a wealth of knowledge & experience. I'm here to learn. I accept all criticism well. (Especially the constructive kind)


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Oenomaus* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## tballz (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to the board bro! Great commuity !! Great info!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 13, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!!!


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gdriver5 (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

